# All-Around Horse Show



## HorseOfCourse

Okay, so this is where you post pictures in different categories, and I will judge them based on my own insight and preferences. I will have 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place.

Here are the rules:
-up to 5 entries per class, per person
-can do as many classes as you want
-must be your own pictures, not pics found online
-can be colored, or black and white
-can be edited
-you must say what class which picture belongs in by number


Here are the classes:

~Halter & Showmanship~Any Age on all classes~
1. Horse [western] halter [horse must be 56" or over]
2. Pony [western] halter [pony must be 55" or under]
3. All size and Discipline showmanship
4. Horse [english] halter [horse must be 56" or over]
5. Pony [english] halter [ponny must be 55" or under]
~Western~
6. Western pleasure horse[any age rider, horse must be 56" or over]
7. Western pleasure pony[any age rider, pony 55" or under]
8. Junior western pleasure [ages 15 and under, any size horse]
9. Senior western pleasure [ages 16 and over, any size horse]
10. Reining [any age, any size]
~Contesting~Any Age, Any Size on all classes~
11. Barrel Race
12. Pole Bending
13. Any other speed event[ such as flag race, keyhole race, speen and action, etc.]
14.Trick riding
~English~
15. English pleasure horse[any age, horse must be 56" or over]
16. English pleasure pony[any age, pony must be 55" or under]
17. Junior english pleasure [ages 15 and under, any size horse]
18. Senior English pleasure [ages 16 and over, any size horse]
19. Hunter/jumper [any age, any size]
20. Cross country [any age, any size]
21. English Equitation [any age, any size]
~Bareback~
22. Horse Bareback Pleasure [any age, horses must be 56" or over]
23. Pony Bareback Pleasure [any age, pony must be 55" or under]
~Driving~
24. Any size driving
~Other~All Classes Any age, any size, any discipline~
25. Costume
26. Bridleless [my have tack including saddle, saddle pad, halter, lead rope, bareback pad]
27. Best Horse/Rider Pair
28. Best show outfit/tack
29. Best posture while riding
30. Most relaxed hands while riding
31. Best free jumping horse
32. Best free-lunging [working at liberty] horse
33. Cutest horse
34. Best bond
35. Best angle of horse
36. Best horse transformation
37. Best horse picture
38. Happiest-looking horse
39. Most unique horse picture
40. Most unique horse markings/color
41. Other [any pictures that you cannot find a place for but would like to enter anyways]


----------



## HorseOfCourse

By the way, this contest will end at the end of next month and the results will be posted here in the beginning of October.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

1. Horse [western] halter [horse must be 56" or over]










2. Pony [western] halter [pony must be 55" or under]










3. All size and Discipline showmanship









6. Western pleasure horse[any age rider, horse must be 56" or over]










7. Western pleasure pony[any age rider, pony 55" or under]


8. Junior western pleasure [ages 15 and under, any size horse]









9. Senior western pleasure [ages 16 and over, any size horse]


~Contesting~Any Age, Any Size on all classes~

11. Barrel Race





































~Other~All Classes Any age, any size, any discipline~

28. Best show outfit/tack










29. Best posture while riding










30. Most relaxed hands while riding










31. Best free jumping horse











32. Best free-lunging [working at liberty] horse


----------



## Twilight Arabians

33. Cutest horse











34. Best bond





































36. Best horse transformation




















37. Best horse picture










38. Happiest-looking horse











39. Most unique horse picture











40. Most unique horse markings/color










41. Other [any pictures that you cannot find a place for but would like to enter anyways]


----------



## Nita

What is the latest date I can enter this? I need to get some pics....... lol. =)


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Very nice. Except your class 7 and 9 didn't show up. Idk if it's my comp. or not, but I'm just throwing that out there. Lol.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

The latest date is September 30th to enter.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

7. Western pleasure pony[any age rider, pony 55" or under]










9. Senior western pleasure [ages 16 and over, any size horse]


----------



## HorseOfCourse

That little pony is adorable. What kind is it?


----------



## Visibre

21. english equitation









25. Costume









31. Best free jumping horse


















32. Best free-lunging [working at liberty] horse









33. Cutest horse









34. Best bond









37. Best horse picture









38. Happiest-looking horse









39. Most unique horse picture









41. Other [any pictures that you cannot find a place for but would like to enter anyways]


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Another class I forgot, but am going to stick at the end, is: 42. Dressage


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

1. Horse [western] halter [horse must be 56" or over]

















3. All size and Discipline showmanship
(ignore the top pic it was scanned in together)









6. Western pleasure horse[any age rider, horse must be 56" or over]









29. Best posture while riding









36. Best horse transformation
before








after









34. Best bond


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Another class I'd like to add...44. Versatility horse...you must have at least 2 different pictures of the horse doing different things, such as working cows, western pleasure, halter, english, dressage, etc. but you cannot have pics of the horse doing the same thing [such as, you could have reining and then dressage, but not 2 pics of western pleasure] the same horse must be in every pic, and you must state what it is you are doing

and class 45. Versatility rider...pretty much the same thing as the above class, just the pictures can be of different horses as long as their the same rider.

You may enter more than 5 pics in either of these classes, and the more different disciplines you have, the better.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Bump :]


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

14. Trick









15. English pleasure.









22. Bareback.
(im in the middle)









29. Best posture.


















34. Best bond.









35. Best angle of horse.




































37. Best horse pic.


















38. Happiest looking horse.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

41. Other.










42. dressage.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

sorry about them being so huge! I didnt realise..


----------



## dizee_luvs_brossy

28. Best show outfit/tack








31. Best free jumping horse









32. Best free-lunging [working at liberty] horse








33. Cutest horse


























34. Best bond








36. Best horse transformation

transformation 1: Maxy before









Maxy after


















transformation 2: My mums old horse, Red









37. Best horse picture








38. Happiest-looking horse








41. Other [any pictures that you cannot find a place for but would like to enter anyways]


----------



## dizee_luvs_brossy

42. Dressage




























44. Versatility horse...
Minnie - eventing









Minnie - dressage










45. Versatility rider...

Dressage









Cross-Country (these are a series taken off a video)

































showjumping









showing









western (second from the left, sorry, not a great photo)


----------



## jadeewood

class 20. cross country, jade wood and 'A Missing Colour' (stablename-apache)



SORRY FOR BAD POSITION HAVE DOGGY KNESSS, LMAOO.


----------



## jadeewood

*CLASS 15- ENGLISH PLEASURE HORSE.*
APACHE.










*CLASS 16- ENGLISH PLEASURE PONY.*
Bluey.










Roxie.









*Class 19. showjumping. *
Rita









Brandy









Apache









Ferdi.









*class 20, cross country.*
raine









brandy


----------



## jadeewood

*Class 25- coustum.*
Apache









Tammy









Brandy









Jake









*Class 33- cutest horse.*
Lilly.









Bluey.









Zilla









Wizla.









Brandy









Jake









rita. (on the left)









Apache (on the right)


----------



## jadeewood

*Class 34- best bond*
lilly.


----------



## jadeewood

*Class 35- best angle.*
*lilly*


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Bump


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Just a friendly reminder there are 15 days left until this contest closes


----------



## masatisan

32 best free longe





















22, bare back







40 most unique colour (look up Canadien breed you will see why he is unique)







30 most relaxed hands







9 senior western plesure














39 most unique pic







34 best bond







33 cutest horse


----------



## equus717

*cutter and me*

This is cutter and me at our first show!!!! She did really well I thought with all the lights and people and the different sounds. She never disappointed me. I didn't go to win I went to have fun with my filly and had a blast. We are going to try and show again next month. This particular show is an open show that is opened to all breeds.


----------



## jadeewood

great picture, good luck


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

14.Trick riding




34. Best bond


35. Best angle of horse

36. Best horse transformation

Then:

Now:




37. Best horse picture


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

35. Best angle of horse


----------



## SpringWolf

27. Best Horse/Rider Pair - my son and his horse Strider on their very first ride together, he has waited over a year and half for that day


34. Best bond

Its not letting me put the words where i want them..  first picture is for Number 27 and second picture is for Number 34...hope that works


----------



## apc11196

33. Cutest horse
1.) http://img40.imageshack.us/i/64521192078688496142426.jpg/
2.) http://http://img21.imageshack.us/i/64521192083128607142426.jpg/


34. Best bond
1.)
http://img33.imageshack.us/i/77331238240882522142426.jpg/
2.)
http://img198.imageshack.us/i/77331238240842521142426.jpg/


25. Costume (hippies)
1.)
http://img269.imageshack.us/i/60521205192456332142426.jpg/


41. Other (bareback jumping at 10 years old)
1.)http://img29.imageshack.us/i/n7757246476653758702.jpg/[


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Okay guys, depending on how quickly I can get this done and how badly thee teachers decide to hammer us with homework, this will be finished before the 24th of this month. I will further extend the date to add pics until the 9th, then it's done.


----------

